# Best progressive controller to buy



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

Looking to buy control they have 2 different types one wired to map sensor or one which has boost pressuer pipe to it and converts pressure to voltage.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I prefer the boost to voltage setup. hella simple.


----------

